# Downtown Waxahachie



## addylo (Feb 10, 2008)

A few shots from Waxahachie, TX.  Love this courthouse!


----------



## Terri Walsh (Feb 10, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Saint-Brown (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice work, I like the first one try straighting it.  Just a thought


----------

